# Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Only Ford certified dealerships can sell Focus Electric



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Only Ford certified dealerships can sell Focus Electric*

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Only-Ford-certified-dealerships-can-sell-Focus-Electric-td4605650.html
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Only-Ford-certified-dealerships-can-sell-Focus-Electric-tp4605650p4607476.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Only Ford certified dealerships can sell Focus Electric*

I can agree with Mike as I had a similar experience with a Ford 
dealership near me. But the Ford dealership down south in the heart 
of Silicon Valley (down the street from the Coda dealership) was a 
different story.

That sales rep knew his stuff and was very customer oriented even 
though he was not going to get a sale. I will see if I can get that 
dealership to come to the Silicon Valley EAA Rally this year as that 
is who I would recommend buying a Focus Electric from.

Note the a through e requirements. Ford took to heart what is needed 
to be prepared to sell plug-in vehicles (IMO a smart move).

I like the idea that Ford is requiring that those dealerships have a 
L2 EVSE for Ford plug-in vehicle customer use (a better copy from the 
Nissan effort, and another smart move).


Also, see the last piece I put on that post 
http://www.vanityfair.com/style/stick-shift/2012/04/ford-focus-electric-first-battery-electric-vehicle
It states the range of the Focus Electric is 70 miles.

I am wondering about that as their statement that they had to drive 
at above 85mph to keep from being run off the road (common here too) 
was why the range was not 100miles.

In talking to a SJEAA member who is a Leaf EV owner when driving at a 
constant 55mph in the right lane, they were able to get a 100 range 
with at least 5 miles spare to find charging.

So, I wonder if an experienced EV driver were also to use the above 
criteria when driving a Focus Electric, would also get a 100mile range.


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Only-Ford-certified-dealerships-can-sell-Focus-Electric-tp4605650p4610613.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

